# Every Dog has it's Day (for any and all pets)



## Lara (May 11, 2022)

The original saying was a metaphor that all people will eventually have a good day. This thread is literally for happy Dogs and other Pets! Can be your own or other's. Can be...photos, videos, short stories, poems, conversations, memes, etc

My two dogs, Blu and Bella, made a little friend at the beach who insisted on walking them for me and on calling Bella "Gigi". My dogs LOVE children!  I replied, only if you ask your Dad. He came too and off we all went. 

I found a pink heart-shaped rock on the beach that she really wanted. I said I couldn't part with it because I loved it too much (I seriously did lol) but that maybe we could find another one. 

 We walked to where there weren't any people on the beach and were able to take both dogs off the leash for a bit. She ran all over the place with the dogs. As you can see Blu and Bella are a little tired in this photo.

 When we got back and we hadn't found a heart rock, I happily offered to pay her for walking the dogs by giving her the heart rock.
It was all I had on me and well worth the "sacrifice". She was an adorable little dog-lover.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2022)

This one is not my dog nor me. Kinda' looks like my dog.


----------



## Trila (Jun 24, 2022)

Chelveston hates to alone.  The other day, I took her to the pond for a swim.  When she wasn't looking, I snuck away.  It didn't take long for her to come looking for me!


----------

